# Super Smash Bros. mod "Project M" stops development



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 2, 2015)

I read about this at NintendoLife. What I don't understand is why they took down the download for their latest patch? Why?


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 2, 2015)

several people have pointed this out but I find this rather suspicious.

this happened suddenly, no warning(?)
official download links removed
only contact on the site is to a lawyer
they say they didn't get a C&D or legal threat, but how do I know that's true?

if anyone can clarify these, please do.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh welp :/


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 2, 2015)

While it may happened,  why would they get a C/D now?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2015)

.


----------



## Chary (Dec 2, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> While it may happened,  why would they get a C/D now?


It could have been Nintendo wavering on whether or not to shut down Project M, or it could be that since the people that worked on Project M plan on making their own game now, they want to remove and steer clear of Project M entirely, since it's in a bit of a legal gray area.


----------



## cvskid (Dec 2, 2015)

Based on what i read and saw earlier this was the reason, no idea if it is true though. Either this or a C&D.

http://imgur.com/fyBFPj2

If you look hard enough you will know where to go to still find both versions of project m 3.6.
Sad that this happened.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 2, 2015)

It's sad to see development come to such an abrupt and out-of-nowhere halt, especially with new content being worked on. But in the end it's their mod, their project, their decision. At the very least we can say that they've given us a great mod, and the 3.6 release is extremely stable. PM shall keep living on, download links are popping up all over. It's still a blast to play, just because development has stopped doesn't change that.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 2, 2015)

Chary said:


> It could have been Nintendo wavering on whether or not to shut down Project M, or it could be that since the people that worked on Project M plan on making their own game now, they want to remove and steer clear of Project M entirely, since it's in a bit of a legal gray area.



Or maybe Nintendo is planning to release Gamecube games as Virtual Console on the Wii U and the first game they wanna release is Melee? 
Dunno, just speculating. 

Also, heh, too bad this mod got stopped or what. I've never used it, 'cause all the mods I have for Brawl are for the vanilla version, but it was
still and interesting project...

And, well, it also gave us this, so... G'bye, Project M, you will be missed.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 2, 2015)

Chary said:


> It could have been Nintendo wavering on whether or not to shut down Project M, or it could be that since the people that worked on Project M plan on making their own game now, they want to remove and steer clear of Project M entirely, since it's in a bit of a legal gray area.


I guess it could have been other companies as well. I didn't know that they were working on their own game.  




cvskid said:


> Based on what i read and saw earlier this was the reason, no idea if it is true though. Either this or a C&D.
> 
> http://imgur.com/fyBFPj2
> 
> ...



While that isn't real,  would be amazing if it was true.


----------



## TecXero (Dec 2, 2015)

I wonder if Nintendo had a hand in this, it's weird that the files were pulled as well. Anyway, here's a clean copy of Project M 3.6 for any homebrew users that want it.


----------



## XDel (Dec 2, 2015)

Glad I grabbed the latest update when I did...


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 2, 2015)

Once something becomes available online it becomes near impossible to completely remove it, which is why I'm grateful its re uploaded to several other sources. I would of assumed that they wanted to put a stop to their work because of real life obligations and responsibilities taking up their time and maybe they wanted to pursue other projects as they stated. With the removal of their mod it makes things a lot more suspicious and raises belief they were under legal trouble and they are under a confidentiality agreement to not speak of this again or share any of their work. I dont know why that would be worth hiding from the public but maybe if we knew the truth there would be outrage from fans which would hurt Nintendo's image.

This is all just assumptions, the world may never know.


----------



## anthony001 (Dec 2, 2015)

TecXero said:


> I wonder if Nintendo had a hand in this, it's weird that the files were pulled as well. Anyway, here's a clean copy of Project M 3.6 for any homebrew users that want it.


is that the homebrew or nohomebrew?


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 2, 2015)

Last time I checked they has still not made a Pal version of this game. Have they at least did that before quitting?


----------



## shadow1w2 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hmm, no C&D, but disbanded. Maybe they are just giving up on it and wanted a clean break.

Maybe Nintendo hired them to make a modified special edition of Brawl to sell on their Eshop..... pff nah


----------



## TecXero (Dec 2, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Last time I checked they has still not made a Pal version of this game. Have they at least did that before quitting?


Unless they released it elsewhere, they haven't.


----------



## wolf-snake (Dec 3, 2015)

All i can say is. Good, i grew to hate project m. They pretty much just removed tripping but made a bunch of stupid changes to alot of characters making them not fun to play unless they were tourney pupular.


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 3, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Last time I checked they has still not made a Pal version of this game. Have they at least did that before quitting?



That I'm aware of, nope. Not for pal or korean copies.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 3, 2015)

Sounds like a C+D to me.


----------



## storm75x (Dec 3, 2015)

inb4 SSB4 Project M


----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 3, 2015)

It would be interesting if these guys moved on to SSB4 and with total support from Nintendo.


----------



## Meteor7 (Dec 3, 2015)

ov3rkill said:


> It would be interesting if these guys moved on to SSB4 and with total support from Nintendo.



That, sir, would be miraculous.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 3, 2015)

Ridley was just too big for this mod, so it broke


----------



## Reploid (Dec 3, 2015)

Poor made news. I didn't understood what project M is and why is it halted.


----------



## Arras (Dec 3, 2015)

Reploid said:


> Poor made news. I didn't understood what project M is and why is it halted.





> the popular Super Smash Bros. mod _Project M_



As to why it is halted, nobody knows.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 3, 2015)

Maybe Nintendo is going to make Brawl a downloadable Wii title for Wii U like Punch Out! Or Metroid Prime Trilogy?


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Dec 3, 2015)

Who knows? The team might have been commissioned by the Smash 4 team to make a "legacy mode" DLC with Melee physics.


----------



## Chary (Dec 3, 2015)

Reploid said:


> Poor made news. I didn't understood what project M is and why is it halted.


No one knows why it's been halted, it's pure speculation at this point. That's...sort of why there's a discussion thread. The only possible bit of "information" as to why comes from a reddit post by an *unconfirmed *member of Project M saying the mod was taken down because they caught wind that Nintendo was going to take legal action.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 3, 2015)

Its a shame but if you still want to play it or never got around to trying it, they have a mediafire mirror with 3.6 up yet. Click here 

Enjoy.


----------



## FusionGamer (Dec 3, 2015)

Two theories: 
1: It's because they're using third party characters Nintendo doesn't have a license to and internally can't scantion the mod.
2: They're working on a new game and want to break away from the legal grey area.
3: Highly remote, but Nintendo bought them out and they can't say anything.


----------



## jDSX (Dec 3, 2015)

Well this is very shocking news did it happen overnight? I mean a C&D letter for a mod? Really?


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 3, 2015)

Lumstar said:


> That I'm aware of, nope. Not for pal or korean copies.


Sucks. I've been waiting with this mod till I could play it on my actual Wii.


----------



## cvskid (Dec 3, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Sucks. I've been waiting with this mod till I could play it on my actual Wii.


You might be able to play it through a usb loader just get the ntsc version and force ntsc in the options for the usb loader.


----------



## link6155 (Dec 3, 2015)

If they had legal issues with Nintendo, why didn't they mentioned it? It makes no sense if that was the case because there would be no harm in doing so.


----------



## mrissaoussama (Dec 3, 2015)

For anyone who wants to download project m, here is the link :
https://web.archive.org/web/20150919194229/http://projectmgame.com/en/download


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 3, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Sucks. I've been waiting with this mod till I could play it on my actual Wii.


You can play it on a modded Wii or Dolphin emulator. Take your pick.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2015)

Sad to see an end to such a great project


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 3, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> You can play it on a modded Wii or Dolphin emulator. Take your pick.


Me wanting to play it on my actual wii already implies that I have a "jailbroken" wii and don't want to use an emulator.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 3, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Me wanting to play it on my actual wii already implies that I have a "jailbroken" wii and don't want to use an emulator.


Thats fine that you prefer the actual console it was built for but you acted like it was the only way to play the game which isnt true. God forbid I gave an alternative.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 3, 2015)

ov3rkill said:


> It would be interesting if these guys moved on to SSB4 and with total support from Nintendo.



Nintendo has NEVER admitted at being second best (even when they sometimes are) And when they are they C+D the thing that 1-up'd them. Every company does it.

God forbid a couple of enthusiasts can make something that can rival what a million dollar corporation can accomplish



link6155 said:


> If they had legal issues with Nintendo, why didn't they mentioned it? It makes no sense if that was the case because there would be no harm in doing so.



I still think they were C&D with a gag order.

Take your rape like a little bitch and tell no one you little insignificant fuck. And if you do I SWEAR TO GOD we'll fine your ass so much money you'll be put in jail = Gag Order. Most C&D letters in the gaming world have one usually. So that way customer loyalty will stay and the big bad corporation will never be the bad guy and the fan community is none the wiser. Can you imagine if the M devs said Nintendo shut us down? There would be lots of pissed off people. So to avoid that a gag order was implemented with the letter most likely. The tell tale sign is that the shut down was so quickly and the links are all gone. There's more going on than whats being said here.


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 3, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Thats fine that you prefer the actual console it was built for but you acted like it was the only way to play the game which isnt true. God forbid I gave an alternative.


You didn't gave an alternative you just stated the obvious because you interpreted my reply incorrectly.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 3, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> You didn't gave an alternative you just stated the obvious because you interpreted my reply incorrectly.


If its so obvious then why dont you do it?

Dont blame me when you respond vaguely.


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 3, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> If its so obvious then why dont you do it?


Okay let me summarize it for you in hopefully not too vague for you sentences. 
I have the PAL version of the game (surprising given my German Flag in the bottom left corner, right?) and this mod is just for the NTSC version. Which wouldn't be a problem on a emulator but I don't want to play it on a emulator which why I explicitly stated that "I wanted to play it on my actual Wii and waited for a PAL release". Since It's a unofficial mod of a console game you really don't need to tell anybody that their vanilla Wii won't cut it and that they would've needed to hack their console first. It's common sense.
What would've been helpful was if you suggested how to get this mod running on a PAL version of this game.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 3, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Okay let me summarize it for you in hopefully not too vague for you sentences.
> I have the PAL version of the game (surprising given my German Flag in the bottom left corner, right?) and this mod is just for the NTSC version. Which wouldn't be a problem on a emulator but I don't want to play it on a emulator which why I explicitly stated that "I wanted to play it on my actual Wii and waited for a PAL release". Since It's a unofficial mod of a console game you really don't need to tell anybody that their vanilla Wii won't cut it and that they would've needed to hack their console first. It's common sense.
> What would've been helpful was if you suggested how to get this mod running on a PAL version of this game.


I admire your will to play this on the original system it was meant for and I'm aware of the mod being for NTSC. Instead of waiting for a solution for your PAL system playing on Dolphin would of been a much faster and possibly simpler answer. You can still use any controller you want and the emulator itself isnt demanding at all PC spec wise. I'm sorry if this isn't what you want to hear but an emulator is a better alternative than nothing at all.


----------



## ketal (Dec 3, 2015)

I know what happened, but I can't tell publicily (I already did on reddit, post removed by mod)
Recapping: _Nintendo lawsuit risk _


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 3, 2015)

That sucks. I know a lot of people enjoyed this mod. I personally dislike it, makes the game feel a lot less fun for me, but that's just personal opinion.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 4, 2015)

Im so happy about this.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 4, 2015)

wow


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 4, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Okay let me summarize it for you in hopefully not too vague for you sentences.
> I have the PAL version of the game (surprising given my German Flag in the bottom left corner, right?) and this mod is just for the NTSC version. Which wouldn't be a problem on a emulator but I don't want to play it on a emulator which why I explicitly stated that "I wanted to play it on my actual Wii and waited for a PAL release". Since It's a unofficial mod of a console game you really don't need to tell anybody that their vanilla Wii won't cut it and that they would've needed to hack their console first. It's common sense.
> What would've been helpful was if you suggested how to get this mod running on a PAL version of this game.



I doubt it's that easy. The PAL version might have programming differences under the hood.
If nothing else, a "complete" PAL edition of Project M means creating German and Italian translations for its content.

Edit: On second thought I don't recall NTSC copies having French and Spanish. Odd considering NOA did that for earlier Wii games.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2015)

Lumstar said:


> I doubt it's that easy. The PAL version might have programming differences under the hood.
> If nothing else, a "complete" PAL edition of Project M means creating German and Italian translations for its content.
> 
> Edit: On second thought I don't recall NTSC copies having French and Spanish. Odd considering NOA did that for earlier Wii games.


Only differences between PAL and NTSC versions was text.


----------



## FusionGamer (Dec 4, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Well this is very shocking news did it happen overnight? I mean a C&D letter for a mod? Really?



It uses more than just Nintendo characters. Characters that Nintendo doesn't have a license to and thus Nintendo can't "internally" scantion the mod. Better to C&D it before the other property owners sue the mod creators which would be a PR nightmare on steroids.

That's why Nintendo still ignores CTGP Newer SMBWii, because everything those mods use Nintendo 100% owns.

(Before anyone points to the Unity Bob-omb Mountain remake, I'm pretty sure the basis was on quality, because the other full game remake of SM64 still lives on and it's quality is what Nintendo would produce.)


----------



## Maximilious (Dec 4, 2015)

So I'm wondering if they ever really made that Project 64 mod, or if they only made the N64 skins for Brawl. If they really made that a mod I'll be sad as I could never really find it, and didn't want to take the time of dl'ing and installing all the crazy skins people made on their forums.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 4, 2015)

https://www.reddit.com/r/NewPMDT/comments/3v6co7/dev_build_discovery_thread/

Someone leaked the "3.61" dev build.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Dec 5, 2015)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/NewPMDT/comments/3v6co7/dev_build_discovery_thread/
> 
> Someone leaked the "3.61" dev build.




This makes me wonder what the actual reason for Project M's cancellation actually is. If there was another new build being made, why did they cut development without finishing it?


----------



## TecXero (Dec 5, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> This makes me wonder what the actual reason for Project M's cancellation actually is. If there was another new build being made, why did they cut development without finishing it?


From the sounds of (from reddit and posts from people close to the team) they were talking to someone well versed in the legal system and they found something that could get them in a lot of trouble, beyond C&D. Something that could get them straight out sued. So they stopped everything in hopes of distancing themselves enough so that can't be done to them by the time Nintendo or some other company with the legal ground finds out about the legal thing PMDev Team is afraid of. Even speculation as to what that might be was discouraged. That said, there was no official word from the team (that I know of) so that's all still just speculation. Still, if this is something that could adversely affect their livelihood, I completely understand and wish them the best of luck.


----------

